# Java neuling, brauche hilfe



## BuggyMonkey (28. Feb 2007)

Hallo,

erstmal danke das ihr meinem Problem zeit spendet!!

ich bin völlig neu in der applet entwicklung, habe vorher schon ein bisschen Anwendungsentwicklung(Basic) und PHP gemacht...
Ich wollte mich jetzt mal der Applet entwicklung mit Java witmen.

Ich habe im Internet ein ziehmlich gutes(denke ich) Tutorial für ein Chat gefunen java.seite.net/chat/start.html

ich habe mal versucht den server quellcode zu compilieren, leider bekomme ich immer folgende fehler:

```
C:\Homepages\java-applet\chatserver.java:37: cannot find symbol
symbol  : class connection
location: class chatserver
                                connection c = new connection(this, client);
                                ^
C:\Homepages\java-applet\chatserver.java:37: cannot find symbol
symbol  : class connection
location: class chatserver
                                connection c = new connection(this, client);
                                                   ^
C:\Homepages\java-applet\chatserver.java:55: cannot find symbol
symbol  : class connection
location: class chatserver
                connection you;
                ^
C:\Homepages\java-applet\chatserver.java:59: cannot find symbol
symbol  : class connection
location: class chatserver
                        you = (connection) connections.elementAt(i);
                               ^
4 errors
```

Hier mal der Quellcode:

```
import java.net.*;
import java.io.*;
import java.util.*;

public class chatserver implements Runnable
{
	public static final int PORT = 8765;
	protected ServerSocket listen;
	protected Vector connections;
	Thread connect;

	public chatserver()
	{
		try
		{
			listen = new ServerSocket(PORT);
		} catch (IOException e)
		{
			System.err.println("Fehler beim Erzeugen der Sockets:"+e);
			System.exit(1);
		}

		connections = new Vector();

		connect = new Thread(this);
		connect.start();
	}

	public void run()
	{
		try
		{
			while(true)
			{
				Socket client=listen.accept();

				connection c = new connection(this, client);
				connections.addElement(c);
			}
		} catch (IOException e)
		{
			System.err.println("Fehler beim Warten auf Verbindungen:"+e);
			System.exit(1);
		}
	}

	public static void main(String[] args)
	{
		new chatserver();
	}

	public void broadcast(String msg)
	{
		int i;
		connection you;

		for (i=0; i<connections.size(); i++)
		{
			you = (connection) connections.elementAt(i);
			you.out.println(msg);
		}
	}
}
```
ich verstehe diese fehler leider nicht... ich fänd das sehr net, wenn mir die Übersetzten könnte 

Ganz lieben dollen dank ich Vorraus!
Gruß Nils


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Feb 2007)

Zunächst mal: Auch wenn es womöglich so im Tutorial geschrieben wurde, werden Klassennamen nach den Sun Coding Conventions groß geschrieben, Methoden und Vaiablen klein.

Und der Fehler deutet auf eine nicht vorhandene Klasse namens _connection_ hin.
Diese Klasse muss für _chatserver_ "sichtbar" sein, sonst kann sie nicht gefunden werden.
Java ist case sensitive, dass heißt, dass zwischen Groß-/Kleinschreibung unterschieden wird. Auch dann kann die Klasse nicht gefunden werden, wenn der Name verkehrt geschrieben wurde.


----------



## BuggyMonkey (28. Feb 2007)

danke für die schnelle antwort,
das mit dem groß und kleinschreiben versteh ich ja...
aba wie meinst du das mit dem für _chatserver_ sichtbar, wie bekomme ich das hin, das sie für ihn sichtbar ist???


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Feb 2007)

Die Klasse muss für dieses Beispiel im gleichen Verzeichnis liegen, wie die Klasse _chatserver_.
Kompiliere am besten mal die Klasse _connection_ noch vor der Klasse _chatserver_.


----------



## BuggyMonkey (28. Feb 2007)

Vielen Dank,
ich habe jetzt mit viel Rumprobieren und testen das Hello World! beispiel zum laufen bekommen...
ich denke mit nem bisschen in Beispielen rum schnüffeln usw. müsste ich es jetzt hin bekommen..
ganz viel danke nochmal!

Gruß Nils


----------

